# 2008 NBA Draft, Who Isn’t a good fit for the Bulls?



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Lets try to keep this strictly to which players you believe will not be good fits because of the way we play/system and or the surrounding other players and not about which college player is better.

1. Eric Gordon- Sensational player who will do very good things when in the NBA but at 6'3 I just can’t stop thinking that Eric Gordon = a slightly better ball handling version of Ben Gordon. Eric will not be your starting PG, he averages more TO's than he does assist in college so its pretty safe to say that Gordon will play primarily SG, do we really need another small SG?

2. DeAndre Jordan - Great potential but I just don’t like the fact that he shares the same problem as Hibbert in low rebounding averages, there should be no reason why smaller players are not only their teams leading scorer but also double digit rebounders but guys like Hibbert and Jordan who are 7+ cant average double digit rebounds.

3. DJ Augustin - Yes we need a PG but at 5'11 Augustin is just too small to be an NBA starting PG.

Another thing about drafting a big is that by drafting either Jordan or Hibbert you are saying goodbye to either Noah or Thomas and since Noah has been slightly more productive than Thomas I think Thomas would be the one to go, I just don’t see how you draft another big and still find decent time for Thomas, Noah, Gray and develop another big when you still have Gooden for another year.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

One thing we need to take into account here, is that we don't know what the system will look like next year, as we don't know who the coach will be. It seems that we're more of an uptempo team, that plays D, for the time being anyway, so that's what I'm going by. 

Hibbert, too slow.

Augustin, too small.

Gordon, too small.

Mayo, too small (again another Ben Gordon-ish player...I'm thoroughly disgusted with players who are undersized (Gordon) and underathleticism/skilled (Deng)).

As for DeAndre Jordan, I wouldn't pass up on a guy hyped up to be like Dwight Howard for the likes of freaking Joakim Noah. Noah will never be anything above average. At this point, I don't even know if I'd pass up on guys due to Tyrus, since he's not getting much PT anyway. Tyrus at least has star potential, which is something Noah has absolutely none of.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> One thing we need to take into account here, is that we don't know what the system will look like next year, as we don't know who the coach will be. It seems that we're more of an uptempo team, that plays D, for the time being anyway, so that's what I'm going by.
> 
> Hibbert, too slow.
> 
> ...


Here is the thing about styles, we are stuck with players who probably cant do much in anyother type of system, Ben Gordon is too small and not that great of a ballhandler to be in a very uptempo team where he would come off a screen take a quick pass and slice to basket for the score. Kirk Hinrich is not a PG for an uptempo team, Deng just doesnt have the athleticism and health to run the court all night, Tyrus just isnt very skilled, Noah is what he is a hussle guy who will never be able to create for himself and the rest are just glue guys.

Now for DeAndre I dont argue that I would rather have him over Noah becauase I would take Jordan over Noah anyday of the week but I dont see the Dwight Howard comparison at all, one would think that if he is a similar type of player he would be a much more dominating rebounder.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

DeAndre is very raw, but he has similar size to Dwight, and good athleticism. I don't think he's anywhere near Dwight's level, but Dwight is also several years older than him (3 or so?) and wasn't that dominant till recently. I know I was a lot better athlete when I was 20, even after a knee surgery, than I was at 17 or 18. You can tell by watching DeAndre play though, that he has good athleticism and is a pretty smooth athlete. I wasn't real impressed with his overall game though, but only seen him a few times and he left the one right away. The 2nd he got in foul trouble so was playing too soft as a result. I've heard experts compare him to Dwight, as in his potential, so that's what I was getting at.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, we're not "stuck" with Gordon OR Deng. They're not in the long term plans at this time, since they're not under contract any more, and won't sign for what they're worth. So unless they change their minds, I'm looking at the team WITHOUT them. So the guys we'd have to find a system to fit would be Hinrich, Sefolosha, Thomas and Noah. All pretty athletic and good sized for their positions, so a running team does fit them for the most part. Hughes is just a guy whose contract we're stuck with. Gooden is a short term contract. Nocioni is in the dog house now and I expect to see him traded (hopefully!). So basically, the only players on the team I'd like to KEEP are Kirk, Thabs and Tyrus. The rest could all be traded or cut IMO.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

what i thought was that if gooden is a good enough low post threat for us, we trade curry, gray and hinrich for lasme,blount, and johnson
of course we swap 1st rounders

i would only do this if miamis pick was top 2

we would look like:
PG-Rose/Gordon/FA
SG-Hughes/Gordon/Thabo
SF-Deng/Thabo/Nocioni
PF-Gooden/Thomas/Nocioni
C-Noah/Gooden

heat would be:

PG-Hinrich
SG-Wade
SF-Marion
PF-Haslem
C-Our draft pick which will be between 10-15 i think

we then try dealing nocioni for some crap


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

There's no way Miami trades their pick with a shot to get Beasley or Rose to us...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> what i thought was that if gooden is a good enough low post threat for us, we trade curry, gray and hinrich for lasme,blount, and johnson
> of course we swap 1st rounders
> 
> i would only do this if miamis pick was top 2
> ...


Miami says No.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

ok i wasnt sure, i was just thinking of possible ideas


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

as loaded as the Bulls are they need to trade unless its a can't miss prospect.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont see either Miami or the T-Wolves wanting to trade their pick for whatever we offer, its just cheeper on their end to keep their high draft pick than trade for say Gordon, Deng and Noah or whatever.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

miami says hell no


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

The Bulls should take the best player available. They are not going to right the ship in only one year and need to amass as much talent at reasonable contracts as possible.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

The above post is very true; the ship won't be righted in just one year, and unless the Bulls get a top 3 pick, it's unlikely we get a franchise player in this draft. So, we have to draft BPA. As long as it isn't Hibbert or Thabeet, I'm cool with whomever we pick. Although, I am partial to Augustin at this point. Although 5'11", he is a true point guard that can set up his team mates.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gotta agree that we aren't set in any position in my mind.

That being said, I would feel most comfortable at the SF position with Deng. Hinrich, Hughes, Gordon - Someone has to go or they need to adapt their games. The PF is ok, Gooden buys Tyrus one more season to get his head on straight. Noah is Noah, and can give quality minutes.

If 'm at 7 or 8 I'm thinking DeAndre as he's the hardest position to fill and has the talent potential. 


Also, Salary cap be damned, I'm resigning Gordon and Deng if for nothing else but to have as trade assets.

Rediculous to let either one walk for nothing. If Paxson does that, he should be fired. That means, paxson and Gordon need to get it done before camp or a trade of Gordon must be made. Deng is reasonable and I see us coming to terms with him.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mayo's 6"4/6"5, how is he undersized?

Wade's only 6"4 and Mayo's a MUCH better defender than Wade man-to-man.

1. Mayo - can create his own shot, takes the games LAST shot, go-to guy & possible franchise player.
2. Jordan - YEARS away
3. Augustin - best playmaker out of all the pg's in the draft not named Derrick Rose.

My top 3


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Mayo's 6"4/6"5, how is he undersized?
> 
> Wade's only 6"4 and Mayo's a MUCH better defender than Wade man-to-man.
> 
> ...


Your top 3 guys who dont fit in? 

I like Mayo alot for the Bulls, this guy has the size and skill set to be our SG for a very long time. I dont think hes a franchise guy hes more like a version of the Young and good Larry Hughes. The only problem I have with Mayo is that just like Hughes he doesnt shoot the ball at a very high %.

College numbers

Larry Hughes 6'5 30 MPG, 20.9 PPG 41% FG, 2.4 ast and 5.1 rebs
OJ May 6'5 36 MPG, 20.7 PPG 43% FG, 3.3 ast and 4.5 rebs


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Your top 3 guys who dont fit in?
> 
> I like Mayo alot for the Bulls, this guy has the size and skill set to be our SG for a very long time. I dont think hes a franchise guy hes more like a version of the Young and good Larry Hughes. The only problem I have with Mayo is that just like Hughes he doesnt shoot the ball at a very high %.
> 
> ...


Don't fit? didn't think about that one much but I'd have to say :

Russell Westbrook, Jerryd Bayless & Eric Gordon

no more small guards.

oh and Gallinari doesn't make much sense either. he's a shooting sf that lacks athleticism.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Your top 3 guys who dont fit in?
> 
> I like Mayo alot for the Bulls, this guy has the size and skill set to be our SG for a very long time. I dont think hes a franchise guy hes more like a version of the Young and good Larry Hughes. The only problem I have with Mayo is that just like Hughes he doesnt shoot the ball at a very high %.
> 
> ...



Beat me to it... I was going to say, physically, and someone stylistically OJ Mayo reminds me a lot of Larry Hughes.... that, obviously, has its upside and downside... One thing I will say, is that Larry Hughes would be a pretty excellent shooting guard if he wasn't kind of a headcase... so maybe Mayo would be a good fit... .assuming he's not a headcase...


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

DaBabyBullz said:


> One thing we need to take into account here, is that we don't know what the system will look like next year, as we don't know who the coach will be. It seems that we're more of an uptempo team, that plays D, for the time being anyway, so that's what I'm going by.
> 
> Hibbert, too slow.
> 
> ...


Weeeeee... see, this is how Bulls fans think. So don't feed me, "well, we just never could have had Hibbert, Cousins, etc." The fans and Paxson never WANTED a player like that. Maybe you did and a few others did, but don't feed me this idea that it's always been majority opinion but just never has happened because of the kings ransom on these players.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoodey said:


> Weeeeee... see, this is how Bulls fans think. So don't feed me, "well, we just never could have had Hibbert, Cousins, etc." The fans and Paxson never WANTED a player like that. Maybe you did and a few others did, but don't feed me this idea that it's always been majority opinion but just never has happened because of the kings ransom on these players.


Yeah, you just took the opinion of one fan and one fan only. 

You're the same guy that pegged Trent Richardson as a once in a decade running back talent and ended up deleting that post from your website because you don't want the information of your false claims to lie out there. Nice try.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Yeah, you just took the opinion of one fan and one fan only.
> 
> You're the same guy that pegged Trent Richardson as a once in a decade running back talent and ended up deleting that post from your website because you don't want the information of your false claims to lie out there. Nice try.


I end up having to post the same things to you. I will be dead wrong sometimes. Everyone will. But, at issue HERE is what will win for the Bulls. Hibbert would help. I fail to see how Richardson or Jim Brown would help in the NBA, for one. Two, if you're wrong 40% of the time, you still make a lot of money in Vegas and on Wall Street. 

So, only one fan in Bulls history on this board thought that a desirable thing over the post are centers who run the floor?

Do you really want to make the bet I can't find more posts during the "the game is changing" era on this board?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoodey said:


> I end up having to post the same things to you. I will be dead wrong sometimes. Everyone will. But, at issue HERE is what will win for the Bulls. Hibbert would help. I fail to see how Richardson or Jim Brown would help in the NBA, for one. Two, if you're wrong 40% of the time, you still make a lot of money in Vegas and on Wall Street.
> 
> So, only one fan in Bulls history on this board thought that a desirable thing over the post are centers who run the floor?
> 
> Do you really want to make the bet I can't find more posts during the "the game is changing" era on this board?


Well you wanted us to trade for Andrew Bynum and he never recovered from his injuries, you were wrong there too. You also wanted a plan for Nene to happen and he obviously never lived up to what you expected of him. So instead of acting like you're the know it all genius around here, maybe you should cool off on that idea, because I can find a lot more things you've been wrong about.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Well you wanted us to trade for Andrew Bynum and he never recovered from his injuries, you were wrong there too. You also wanted a plan for Nene to happen and he obviously never lived up to what you expected of him. So instead of acting like you're the know it all genius around here, maybe you should cool off on that idea, because I can find a lot more things you've been wrong about.


I wanted Hibbert, Cousins, Drummond. I didn't want Ben Wallace. I didn't want to pay Luol Deng. I didn't want the Bulls to turn down their pick and Marshall for Toronto's pick and Murray to draft Wade. I didn't want to move Tyson Chandler.

You just named a few things. One has nothing to do with the NBA.

Nene? What's the harm. Did I say pay him big money? You'd likely have been able to get out of that player just as fast as you got into him.

Bynum you knock, but for the health. Like anyone can predict that lol. In 1984, would you have predicted the exact rise and fall of Ralph Sampson? You must be preeeeettttty amazing.

I don't know it all. I see the game a certain way and want a certain TYPE of player. In a recent thread about Cousins, one of the posters got on here and tried to walk it back for the whole board with excuses about how "well, we didn't want him then for this reason and we may have been wrong." NO SHIT many on the board were. 

I'd take Nene. Would I PAY Nene? No.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoodey said:


> I wanted Hibbert, Cousins, Drummond. I didn't want Ben Wallace. I didn't want to pay Luol Deng. I didn't want the Bulls to turn down their pick and Marshall for Toronto's pick and Murray to draft Wade. I didn't want to move Tyson Chandler.
> 
> You just named a few things. One has nothing to do with the NBA.
> 
> ...


Bynum's health was predictable. Everybody knew his knees would give out at some time, it was a matter of when, not if. Same for Amar'e.

It's nice for you to make all those claims, but we don't have any proof for half of it and you end up deleting anything you find where you might have been wrong anyways, so we'd have to look for them before you find it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

MAN I was spot on with most of my observations.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Bynum's health was predictable. Everybody knew his knees would give out at some time, it was a matter of when, not if. Same for Amar'e.
> 
> It's nice for you to make all those claims, but we don't have any proof for half of it and you end up deleting anything you find where you might have been wrong anyways, so we'd have to look for them before you find it.


LOL so, I'm sitting here telling you I am fanatical about wanting a post threat, but you think that if it can't be found here, I must not have wanted them back then? As if I want Cousins and Drummond, but magically back in 2008, I didn't want Hibbert lol. Okay bro. Like I said, these guys might like you a lot.. I give half a **** about anything you have to say. 

So, you're saying that you could have, if taken back in time, said, "no, you don't have 3 seasons with Bynum being healthy, I know for a fact you have zero" and if you had a gun to your head, would have bet you'd be right? 

And, did you see me saying I wanted to pay Bynum 20 million lol?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoodey said:


> LOL so, I'm sitting here telling you I am fanatical about wanting a post threat, but you think that if it can't be found here, I must not have wanted them back then? As if I want Cousins and Drummond, but magically back in 2008, I didn't want Hibbert lol. Okay bro. Like I said, these guys might like you a lot.. I give half a **** about anything you have to say.
> 
> So, you're saying that you could have, if taken back in time, said, "no, you don't have 3 seasons with Bynum being healthy, I know for a fact you have zero" and if you had a gun to your head, would have bet you'd be right?
> 
> And, did you see me saying I wanted to pay Bynum 20 million lol?


If you thought Bynum wasn't going to command serious money at the time, you were obviously missing something. 

I honestly don't remember my stance on Bynum, I tried searching in your Bynum thread but I never posted in there. If we're talking no knee problems, I'd obviously take it, I don't know if the injuries changed my opinion or not.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I love the douche-iness of bumping a bunch of old threads to call out posters on old predictions when the poster doing so has no posts here in that era that can be criticized. But, we can trust him that his hindsight 20/20 posts would have been made prior to the picks.

And, I'm not sure why the failure to draft Hibbert keeps coming up. The Bulls were picking #1. Is the argument that the Bulls should've picked him there?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> I love the douche-iness of bumping a bunch of old threads to call out posters on old predictions when the poster doing so has no posts here in that era that can be criticized. But, we can trust him that his hindsight 20/20 posts would have been made prior to the picks.
> 
> And, I'm not sure why the failure to draft Hibbert keeps coming up. The Bulls were picking #1. Is the argument that the Bulls should've picked him there?


We were suppose to trade Noah for the 17th pick. And whenever he is wrong, he goes ahead and deletes it just like his draft coverage post in his blog. If he hasn't deleted it yet, you can see him praise the great Gabe Carimi for the Bears.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> We were suppose to trade Noah for the 17th pick. And whenever he is wrong, he goes ahead and deletes it just like his draft coverage post in his blog. If he hasn't deleted it yet, you can see him praise the great Gabe Carimi for the Bears.


LOL Carimi... Since old threads are starting to surface, I might as well go back and delete a few comments I made stating that James Johnson was a decent pick lol.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> LOL Carimi... Since old threads are starting to surface, I might as well go back and delete a few comments I made stating that James Johnson was a decent pick lol.


I don't know, he's been turning it around in Memphis. I guess the opportunity just wasn't right for him here.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Another fun fact, he praises Cutler on his blog but I saw him being highly critical of Cutler on a Chicago Bears message board where he was basically grouping everybody as the dumb Chicago fans like he does here with 'Paxson lovers'. In before he deletes that one too.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Another fun fact, he praises Cutler on his blog but I saw him being highly critical of Cutler on a Chicago Bears message board where he was basically grouping everybody as the dumb Chicago fans like he does here with 'Paxson lovers'. In before he deletes that one too.


Lmfao. You claim to not care what I have to say yet you're following me all over the net
And why the vitriol? Because those in favor of this organization want to know where you get the balls disagreeing with the grand plan.

There was a time to be excited about carimi. He did not pan out. I was happy when they picked him because they were finally addressing the OL. I don't think anyone on draft day was saying he wasn't a first round talent.

Cutler is talented but makes bad decisions. There are things about his game to praise and things to detest. I fail to see how any of this proves me wrong about the bulls.

You said you wanted cousins or a big man too. You seemed to be acting as if no one felt different when thus fan base was one of the biggest anti-center/the game is changing fan bases. I was showing examples of that thinking. Where you got "I am never wrong" is beyond me. I've told you like 4 times that if you're only wrong 40% of the time you're doing well. And if you put yourself on the line you'll be wrong a lot. 

But you're clearly now Googling me which is half hilarious half disturbing lol. Admit it bro... someone is just an ass hole to you if they disagree without the grand plan of rose and 4 or more third options lol.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

Jnr was pro establishment during 04 pistons part deux .. and it wasn't 1,2 or 10 claims... it was a years-long schtick. Go read. And now that that was proven wrong by a carimu, Cutler, Trent assertion times 1000... he still has a patent on opinion because he's pro organization.

Hey... did you know they do EVERYTHING the right way??


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoodey said:


> Lmfao. You claim to not care what I have to say yet you're following me all over the net
> And why the vitriol? Because those in favor of this organization want to know where you get the balls disagreeing with the grand plan.
> 
> There was a time to be excited about carimi. He did not pan out. I was happy when they picked him because they were finally addressing the OL. I don't think anyone on draft day was saying he wasn't a first round talent.
> ...


No, I checked your website out and I also post on that same Bears forum. Sorry, maybe you'll be relevant to somebody else for them to Google you.

I actually don't think I wanted Cousins. He turned it around though, props to him. I liked Hibbert and Bynum, was intrigued by Drummond(who has still yet to really do anything). I think Kevin Love will be the answer, you disagree, we'll see what happens in a few years.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

mvP to the Wee said:


> No, I checked your website out and I also post on that same Bears forum. Sorry, maybe you'll be relevant to somebody else for them to Google you.
> 
> I actually don't think I wanted Cousins. He turned it around though, props to him. I liked Hibbert and Bynum, was intrigued by Drummond(who has still yet to really do anything). I think Kevin Love will be the answer, you disagree, we'll see what happens in a few years.


And my point was... you may want these things... but don't act like there aren't plenty like dornado who don't ... including the organization. And love isn't a running back. He's nor the answer... you will be wrong but something tells me you wont shut the **** up with your I have the patent on opinion shit.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoodey said:


> And my point was... you may want these things... but don't act like there aren't plenty like dornado who don't ... including the organization. And love isn't a running back. He's nor the answer... you will be wrong but something tells me you wont shut the **** up with your I have the patent on opinion shit.


Everybody here has different opinions here, so you can stop your crap about the 'Everybody loves Paxson' group shit you got going on here.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Everybody here has different opinions here, so you can stop your crap about the 'Everybody loves Paxson' group shit you got going on here.


And I'm telling you you can go back to 08 and read here and other bulls forums and you will find more dornados and dababybullz than those who wanted a post threat or could identify who constituted a post threat... more people who would have taken Noah over hibbert. And that that's how the organization feels. 

unnecessary.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hoodey said:


> And I'm telling you you can go back to 08 and read here and other bulls forums and you will find more dornados and dababybullz than those who wanted a post threat or could identify who constituted a post threat... more people who would have taken Noah over hibbert. And that that's how the organization feels.
> 
> unnecessary.



Is the entirety of your point that you place greater importance on a post presence than other posters and/or the Bulls' FO? Jesus Christ, I think most of us would concede that without you having to write 40,000 vitriolic words on the matter.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> I don't know, he's been turning it around in Memphis. I guess the opportunity just wasn't right for him here.


Well I called him a poor-mans Lebron James. At the time I thought he had to potential to be a jack of all trades, master of none type of player. Good to see that hes turned serviceable but I really thought he was going to turn into a decent role player for us.


----------

